# Eufemismi per dire "fare del sesso"



## Beachka

Ciao tutti!
Mi domandavo quale sono le diverse maniere per dire "fare del sesso" in italiano... C'è "fare l'amore", ma cos'altro?

Conosco "scopare", ma l'espresione che cerco deve essere molto più sotile, quasi infantile...

Avete qualcosa similare a "fare cosine"?, ---
*G*razie!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Beachka,

Sicuramente si può dire "fare [le] cosine". 
Suona molto infantile, in effetti.


----------



## saltapicchio

Ovviamente di eufemismi ne possiamo trovare una caterba 

Per quanto riguarda il linguaggio pseudo-infantile mi viene in mente qualcosa come "facciamo i giochini" e poi tutta una serie di paroline stupide tipo "fiki fiki", "cippi cippi" e altre cose del genere oppure l'accenno al classico "giochiamo al dottore?"


----------



## velletri gangsta

Scherzosamente si usa:
-copulare,ammucchiarsi
poi ci sono:
-dormire insieme,andare al letto


----------



## ToscanoNYC

L'eufemismo (biblico) per eccellenza: giacere (con).


----------



## Beachka

Tante grazie, ragazzi!

Sono quasi tutti molto simili alle frasi che abbiamo nello spagnolo . Che ridere con il "fiki fiki", invece noi dicciamo "ñiqui ñiqui". "Giacere con qlcn" penso che sia come il nostro "yacer con", anche "giocare al dottore" si può dire.

Grazie mille


----------



## rocamadour

ToscanoNYC said:


> L'eufemismo (biblico) per eccellenza: giacere (con).



Un altro eufemismo biblico è "conoscere" (infatti talvolta si dice ironicamente proprio "conoscere in senso biblico"  per intendere l'unione fisica tra un uomo e una donna...). Però direi che questa espressione non rientra nel linguaggio infantile... anzi potrebbe creare un bel po' di equivoci!


----------



## Juri

Sarebbe il caso di ricordare anche gli eschimesi, che e' esatto chiamare Inuit 
(il termine eschimesi infatti e' offensivo, coniato dagli indiani canadesi, significa mangiatori di carne cruda) che ospitalissimi, offrivano ai primi esploratori di "_ridere con le loro mogli_".


----------



## Beachka

Figurati!


----------



## Juri

Da annotare, per dovere di cronaca, un'altra voce, sentita recentementein TV;fare tricche-tracche, probabilmente inventata dal traduttore della sincronizzazione.
Nel dialetto triestino ha lo stesso significato il verbo guàr, che si usa anche per affilare forbici e coltelli. L'artigiano che andava in giro con il carrettino munito di cote era chiamato  el gùa;


----------



## neutrino2

saltapicchio said:


> una caterva



Piccola correzione


----------



## irene.acler

Anche "amoreggiare"..non ha molto di infantile però!


----------



## Anneke

"Fare zum zum"

E poi anche se non è infantile, ma aggiungerei alla lista "darci dentro"...


----------



## Angel.Aura

Anche:
- fare dudù
- fare vaevieni (di Burgessiana memoria).


----------



## raffavita

Fare zum zum?

O lo dico solo io?


----------



## rocamadour

raffavita said:


> Fare zum zum?
> 
> O lo dico solo io?



Mah, non saprei... Io non l'ho mai detto!
A me "zum zum" fa venire in mente una banda musicale a una sagra paesana 
[Non so come mai mai ma sento imminente l'intervento di qualche moderatore ]


----------



## Angel.Aura

Per "fare zum zum" vi rimando al messaggio numero 13, oltre che al numero 15.
(Ecco l'intervento del moderatore, Rocamadour.  )

PS
A me viene in mente Raffaella Carrà, ma forse è a causa dell'imminenza del fine settimana, che induce allo sbraco.


----------



## raffavita

Oooops. Scusate, non l'avevo visto.
Allora non sono l'unica.


----------



## Angel.Aura

raffavita said:


> Oooops. Scusate, non l'avevo visto.
> Allora non sono l'unica.


Direi che siete almeno in quattro.


----------



## Hermocrates

Angel.Aura said:


> - fare vaevieni (di Burgessiana memoria).



Il libro l'ho letto solo in lingua, ma nel film ricordo si proponesse la variante "dolce su e giù", che non era male. Un po' meno cruda dell'inglese. 


Rye


----------



## saltapicchio

In effetti "vaevieni" sembrerebbe più indicato per una "sveltina".


----------

